# 21Rs Too Small For A Fam Of 4?



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

Still shopping, found a used 21rs nearby.
Going to look over the weekend. I think it will be too small for us, 2 adults, 2 kids (9 and 5). Dh thinks it will be fine.
What's the feeling on this model for families?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It does have 2 bunks in the front and the queen slide out in the rear, so theoretically it should be fine...

Depends on how much you like spending quality time with the kids when it rains
















Steve


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Can it be done? Yes. People camp in pop ups and tents smaller than the 21rs. That's not for me, but you need to decide on your own.

We have the 25rss and it is just a larger setup as the 21rs, we do however have a side slide, which even though it is small
makes a huge difference, I would try and find something with a slide out, to see how this helps with interior space.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Those kids will have friends coming out of the woodwork wanting to tag along on trips. Ask anyone with kids on this site. The 21 will get you by but I think you will outgrow it quickly and be looking to upgrade. I have 3 kids and started with a 28 and it feels cramped sometimes but we have dogs and they do bring friends and we're ok with that. I say get the most camper you can afford. Preferably with a bunk room.---Mike


----------



## saylfish (May 1, 2010)

Depends on what your camping is like. We've found that most of the time we spend outside under the awning. It is all a matter of opinion.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Our family consists of me, my wife and two boys ages 7 and 11. The 21RS works for us but it can be a little cramped at times. I would have preferred the 25RSS but parking space limitations pushed us to the 21RS. Overall it is a great trailer but is lacking in walk around room and storage space.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We have the 210rs a bit larger then the 21 but same basic model. It is a great floor plan and a relatively easy tow with more then enough storage for us. Typically it is just myself and DW but we have camped with 4 and even 6 people in the TT. It can be a bit cramped when moving around inside but we spend most of our time outside.

You need to consider your style of camping, how often you will be bringing extra guests, what you have for a tow vehicle, No real right or wrong answer. like thefulminator says a bigger trailer witha side slide would be really nice but loads of other things influence our choices beside "want".

Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mmblantz said:


> ......but we have dogs and they do bring friends and we're ok with that.


Wow...you have COOL dogs! They bring friends...


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We had a 2010RS, spent 2 nites and 3 days in and it was gone, have a 268RL on order. just me and wife. Get the largest you can swing now and wont have to upgrade for a while.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I have 2 kids, aged 8 & 9....when we looked, we decided that even the 25rss was too small, because my wife likes to hang out inside the camper some of the time. When we looked at the smaller units, we thought about those rainy days when we'd all be inside and just decided that we needed a little more space. It's all about how you will use it.


----------



## ejr11 (Sep 9, 2009)

We have 2 kids (11,12) and a 6 lb ball of fur (technically she's a dog but doesn't know it). I'm always surprised at how NOT cramped we feel in our 21RS. My in-laws 28 foot coach (no slides) feels much more cramped. Of course it would be nice to have a larger setup, but if we went much larger we wouldn't get into some of our favorite campsites. Like Dave mentions, there's a lot of variables to consider, the most important being how annoying your kids are in confined spaces! There's some kids in my neighborhood I don't like sharing a block with.

However, I think no matter what size you get, you'll eventually want to upgrade. For us the 21RS is a perfect fit for now.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

We originally wanted a 210rs but change our minds and purchased a 250rs. We are really happy we did. The dinette slide makes a BIG difference. Our first two trips were rainy. We ended up spending a lot of time inside. The 250rs gave us plenty of room to move around. I think we would have felt cramped in the 210rs.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We have the 23RS which is just 2 ft longer between the bathroom and front bunks - actually our front lower bed is a queen. The effective living space is about the same between the 21RS and 23RS. We have no problem with our family of 4 and our small dog. Keep saying to yourself ....... "It is SO much better than a popup!!"


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've said it before. It's like the Taj Mahal compared to our old popup.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have to also agree that it depends on if you spend a lot of time outside.

We have a 21rs and with DH and I and 2 teens and a yellow lab, it works out just fine for us. This trailer is huge compared to our popup that we used to have and we usually spend most of the time outside. Our teens have brought along friends, but they love to sleep in a tent during those times. Anyway, it's much cooler for teens to have their own space! Now they are getting almost to the point that they don't want to go any more and the trailer will be more than perfect with just DH and I and the 65lb dog.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ......but we have dogs and they do bring friends and we're ok with that.


Wow...you have COOL dogs! They bring friends...








[/quote]

All right you got me!!







---Mike


----------



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

When we had just the two kids, our old 21rs was just fine...lots of great times and memories in that camper. My only real complaint about it was the lack of storage ( both camping accessories as well as clothing space). It was only when we had number three that we had to start looking around at larger units. I do think the 25 is a great unit, as well, but the 21 would definatley work for 4.


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

I was looking at the used 21 and 23 models myself this year after selling my SOB 23 foot with tent pop out beds. After getting in the 21 and 23's I realized the only thing I was gaining was the bunk beds but would still be short on the floor space I so wanted, and that is what drove me nuts to start with... tripping over dogs in the middle of the night trip to the bathroom grrr... I ended up buying a 06 25RSS because of the size difference in the floor plan with the couch slide and it was still a good length to tow/connect/disconnect/back in by myself. We have 2 adults, a 15 year old, 6 year old, 90 lb dog, 10 lb dog and after going with my new TT I am so glad that I went with the 25rss. But we like to hang out in the TT a bit, go when it's "chilly" out in Michigan and the kids will bring friends sometimes.

Steffanie


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ......but we have dogs and they do bring friends and we're ok with that.


Wow...you have COOL dogs! They bring friends...








[/quote]
I guess we need to talk to our dogs. Their friends tend to be Mr. Skunk, or Mr dead fish head. Tends to make us wish our camper was 7000 feet long, with a separate basement.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Signguy said:


> When we had just the two kids, our old 21rs was just fine...lots of great times and memories in that camper. My only real complaint about it was the lack of storage ( both camping accessories as well as clothing space). It was only when we had number three that we had to start looking around at larger units. I do think the 25 is a great unit, as well, but the 21 would definatley work for 4.


That is really my only complaint with our 210rs, too. It's okay with just the wife and I, since we put our luggage on one of the bunks, but if there were a couple of kids along, we'd have to leave our luggage in the truck.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

We came from a Coleman Mesa pop-up with the 2 king beds and a u-shaped sofa it was cramped on rainy days but not terrible.We now are waiting for our 250RS to come in and we feel that it is the best floor plan for us.The slide out dinette opens the interior space up,and we still get the king bed and the kids get there own bunks.Try to go bigger if you can,but make sure your TV can handle whatever you decide to go with.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey Chabbie1 even after the kids leave we will still go camping with you.









Our trailer a 23rs has the same living space as a 21rs and we don't feel cramped.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Hey Chabbie1 even after the kids leave we will still go camping with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awe..... thanks Bill,
Now that's a true friend.
Hey, wanna go in a couple of weeks?

chabbie1


----------

